# Kontaktformular Browserkompatibilität



## doenerbote (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

im Rahmen eines Fernschulkurses habe ich als Hausaufgabe ein HTML-Kontaktformular für eine Webseite erstellt. Ich weiß .... mit anderen Hilfsmittelchen geht das eleganter und schöner, aber es soll nunmal nur HTML sein. Unter NS_7.1 und IE 6 werden die im Kontaktformular eingegebenen Daten auch korrekt zur Weiterleitung an das eingestellte Mailprogramm übergeben, unter IE 5.5 und Opera 8 allerdings nicht. Dort wird nur das Mailprogramm geöffnet, aber mit leerem Textfeld.   

_<form action="mailto:meine@addi.de" enctype="text/plain" name="kontakt.html" id="kontakt.html" method="post">
.
.
.
.
<input name="Senden" type="Submit" value="Abschicken";>_


Weiß jemand zufällig, wie bzw. ob man das versionsübergreifend hinbekommt? 

Dank schonmal 
euer doenerbote


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juni 2005)

Das wird sicherlich möglich sein, doch leider sind die von dir gelieferten Informationen etwas dürftig. Eine Einsicht in das gesamte Formular wäre hier hilfreich.


----------



## doenerbote (5. Juni 2005)

Nun gut, hatte extra nicht alles reinkopiert, damit der Thread nicht so ellenlang wird. Aber wenns hilft, natürlich gern. 

<table width="100%" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="10">
<tr>
<td rowspan="7" valign="top" ><h2 align="center">Kontaktformular</h2>
<div align="center">
<form action="mailto:meine@addi.de" enctype="text/plain" name="kontakt.html" id="kontakt.html" method="post">

<table align="center" bgcolor="lime">
<tr>
<td valign="middle" bgcolor="lime"><div align="right"><b> Vorname:&nbsp;</b></div></td>
<td bgcolor="lime"><input name="Vorname" type="Text" id="Vorname" size="40" maxlength="70">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle" bgcolor="lime"><div align="right"><b> Name:&nbsp;</b></div></td>
<td bgcolor="lime"><input name="Name" type="Text" id="Name" size="40" maxlength="70">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle" bgcolor="lime"><div align="right"><b> Stra&szlig;e,Nr.:&nbsp;</b></div></td>
<td bgcolor="lime"><input name="Stra&szlig;e,Nr" type="Text" id="Stra&szlig;e,Nr" size="40" maxlength="70">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle" bgcolor="lime"><div align="right"><b> Plz, Ort:&nbsp;</b></div></td>
<td bgcolor="lime"><input name="Plz, Ort" type="Text" id="Plz, Ort" size="40" maxlength="70">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle" bgcolor="lime"><div align="right"><strong> Telefon-Nummer:&nbsp;</strong></div></td>
<td bgcolor="lime"><input name="Telefon" type="Text" id="Telefon" size="40" maxlength="70">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle" bgcolor="lime"><div align="right"><b> E-Mail-Adresse:&nbsp;</b></div></td>
<td bgcolor="lime"><div align="left">
<input name="Mail" type="Text" id="Mail" size="40" maxlength="70">
</div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle" bgcolor="lime"><div align="right"><b>Fax:&nbsp;</b></div></td>
<td bgcolor="lime"><div align="left">
<input type="Text" name="Fax" size="40" maxlength="50">
</div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="middle" bgcolor="lime"><div align="right"><b>Betreff:&nbsp;</b></div></td>
<td bgcolor="lime"><div align="left">
<input type="Text" name="Betreff" size="40" maxlength="50">
</div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" bgcolor="lime"><div align="right"><b>Ihre Nachricht:&nbsp;</b></div></td>
<td bgcolor="lime"><div align="left">
<textarea name="Nachricht" cols="40" rows="10" id="Nachricht"></textarea>
</div></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="lime">&nbsp;</td>
<td valign="top" bgcolor="lime"><div align="left">
<p><b>
<input name="Senden" type="Submit" value="Abschicken">
</b></p>
</form>
</div>
</td>
</tr>


----------

